# Hitch Survey - 2pt or Drawbar?



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

We are looking for some feedback on what type of hitch customers prefer on pull-type disc mowers (without conditioner):

Drawbar with swivel gearbox
(or)
2point with swivel gearbox


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Now we know there are some strong opinions on this out there - please chime in with your comments and your poll selection.

Clarification on the hitch design - both drawbar and 2-point hitch would include a 90 degree swivel gearbox.

Is the main reason for the drawbar request for towing with a pickup????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Drawbar, period.

I passed up several nice discbines earlier this year just because they had the 2 point swivel's. On all of my hay tractors first thing I do is take the liftarms clear off em. I do 99.9% of the hay by myself, but the few times I have had help, more often than not they would manage to get the liftarms right into a pto shaft. That and I got tired of banging my knee caps on em a long time ago as well.


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

we have a drawbar


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a two point on my discbine and now I may have to use one tractor for both the baler and discbine so the two point will be an issue. I too like to remove the arms off my baler tractor. Also have to move with a tractor unless I purchase the adaptor and I would rather move the baler with the tractor due to the weight of it (round baler). Martin


----------

